# Receivers: What is your favorite feature ?



## Strype (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm just wondering...

When it comes to a Receiver in your system, What are your favorite, must have features?

What do you guys like? What feature are worth the extra money to you?


----------



## Jeff Aguilar (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't know if I have 'favorite' features. I had a list of 'Must Have' features and then it boiled down to price. The 'Must Have' features for me included; pre outs to hook up an external amp, HDMI so I could enjoy the new formats from my PS3. All other features are just icing on the cake.

Icing part for me was the Audussey. I love having that and the ability to change LCPM 5.1 to 7.1.

Jeff Aguilar


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have to agree, Audussey and pre outs is a must have!
Other things I like is a large power supply and good remote control that is back lit and has a good button layout.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

My favorite features are OSD over HDMI (so I can see the volume change), Auto Setup (when it works right), Audyssey MultEQ XT and Dynamic EQ.


----------



## Jerm357 (May 23, 2006)

Audyssey MultEQ XT is a must have for me now.


----------



## Zen Traveler (Mar 22, 2009)

Jeff Aguilar said:


> ...Icing part for me was the Audussey. I love having that and the ability to change LCPM 5.1 to 7.1.
> 
> Jeff Aguilar





tonyvdb said:


> I have to agree, Audussey and pre outs is a must have!
> Other things I like is a large power supply and good remote control that is back lit and has a good button layout.


I have a Denon AVR 4806, where I can convert 5.1 SACDs/DVD-As into 7.1 through DenonLink and still have the Equing of Audyssey, which is pretty cool. :T 

It has the _THX ultra II _rated power supplies, but I am not fond of the Remote's performance...:gah:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Mine is reliability. I really don't care for all the features, I don't use very many and really resent being forced into buying a bunch of features I don't want (not just receivers, goes for almost all consumer electronics and auto's these days :hissyfit . I like simple, powerful and reliable.


----------



## paints (Feb 3, 2008)

As a guy who had to unplug his HDMI connection every time he switched back and forth between cable and the dvd player. Being able to switch 4 different HDMI sources ROCKS!!!

What little I've garnered in the audiophile world is this. Buy a reciever that best matches what you need it to do. For me...I just wanted a receiver to have enough power to drive a 7.1 system with sub and be able to watch Hi-def sources (and accompanying audio formats) without switching a bunch of cables around. 

Now my wifes favorite feature on the Onkyo 706 is the illuminated blue volume knob. :1eye:


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

A good amp section and a good preamp section are my first two priorities.

As for extra feature, preouts for all channels (but this is a part of a good preamp section with sufficiant voltage output for running any type of external amp(s)).

For icing, Audyssey MultEQ XT, good digital section with good parts and dacs, good bass management for all inputs separately, including the multichannel analog input, and a Pure Direct mode with great analog section.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

nova said:


> Mine is reliability. I really don't care for all the features, I don't use very many and really resent being forced into buying a bunch of features I don't want (not just receivers, goes for almost all consumer electronics and auto's these days :hissyfit . I like simple, powerful and reliable.



Ditto that. I work on electronics all day and don't want to have to worry about fixing my own when I get home. I am the type that keeps things forever. One thing that I may want to have as a feature on a new unit if I needed one would be an ipod interface. I find that now that I have the iphone (yes, I have become an itard), I listen to more music than ever. I found this when I got a little samsung mp3 player, but having it integrated with the phone is far more useful. It may not be the best way to experience music, but it is sort of like the TV in the kitchen...it fits with life and that means that I expand my listening greatly, not only for music but for podcasts.


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Audyssey MultEQ XT and the fact it'll accept any format I throw at it and just deal with it, making use hassle free, even for the wife.


----------



## mjb1023 (Jul 17, 2009)

I look for a receiver to first and forost have a very good power supply to drive both 8 and 4 ohm speakers without issue. After selling AV gear for over 13 years, I can attest that a beefy power supply is will always give you better sound.
Next is connectivity. Three or more HDMI inputs are a must and Preamp outs are very handy for upgrading to more powerfull amps.
Lastly, a good room eq can really improve your speaker/room interaction. Since most of us have less than perfect media rooms this has become a must-have feature.
My favorite is the Audyssey Multi-eq.


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

When I go to upgrade my receiver (Onkyo 705) I will look for more HDMI inputs, On screen volume display, and Dynamic EQ.

There are probably many others I am not thinking of at the moment but those ones are key.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

mjb1023 said:


> I look for a receiver to first and forost have a very good power supply to drive both 8 and 4 ohm speakers without issue. After selling AV gear for over 13 years, I can attest that a beefy power supply is will always give you better sound.
> Next is connectivity. Three or more HDMI inputs are a must and Preamp outs are very handy for upgrading to more powerfull amps.
> Lastly, a good room eq can really improve your speaker/room interaction. Since most of us have less than perfect media rooms this has become a must-have feature.
> My favorite is the Audyssey Multi-eq.


Wow! Excellent. I agree 100% with you on all these features. Very well put, and from an experienced pro. :T

Best regards,

Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

ggallaway said:


> When I go to upgrade my receiver (Onkyo 705) I will look for more HDMI inputs, On screen volume display, and Dynamic EQ.
> 
> There are probably many others I am not thinking of at the moment but those ones are key.


Hi ggallaway,

Perhaps with the Onkyo TX-SR707 or the TX-NR807? :jiggy:
The TX-SR707 has 6 HDMI inputs, and the TX-NR807 has 7 of them (including the one on the front panel).
Plus, the TX-NR807 has the Ethernet Network port, for accessing these features.

* http://www.trustedreviews.com/home-cinema/news/2009/06/26/Onkyo-TX-SR707---TX-NR807-Launch/p1

* Pictures (TX-SR707): THX Select2 Plus and Audyssey Dynamic EQ & Volume.
1. http://www.eu.onkyo.com/ir_img/20412454_e5c98907b4.jpg
2. http://www.eu.onkyo.com/ir_img/20437614_146732213f.jpg
3. http://www.eu.onkyo.com/ir_img/20437619_7994b1b4a0.jpg

* Pictures (TX-NR807): THX Ultra2 Plus and Audyssey Dynamic EQ & Volume.
1. http://www.eu.onkyo.com/ir_img/20437610_8284709026.jpg
2. http://www.eu.onkyo.com/ir_img/20437624_bbcc82c9ec.jpg
3. http://www.eu.onkyo.com/ir_img/20437629_37cd6bdea4.jpg

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

Lordoftherings said:


> Hi ggallaway,
> 
> Perhaps with the Onkyo TX-SR707 or the TX-NR807? :jiggy:
> The TX-SR707 has 6 HDMI inputs, and the TX-NR807 has 7 of them (including the one on the front panel).
> ...


Thanks bob! Do you think the dynamic eq is a significant improvement for those of us that listen at lower volume levels? or is it just gimmiky? usually we are watching at -38db on the 705


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ggallaway said:


> usually we are watching at -38db on the 705


Wow thats soft :shh:, you must live in an apartment or something like that. I cant stand watching a movie that low. Mine is usually at Reference :hsd:.


----------



## ggallaway (May 13, 2008)

Well it is actually a single family home, but the kids are usually asleep upstairs when watching movies at night and the wife doesn't like it too loud. Now when she is gone......:devil:


----------



## manamb (Nov 8, 2006)

I would love to have an AVR with the following:

-at least 5 HDMI Inputs
-2 HDMI Outputs
-Dolby Headphone
-HDMI Through mode that could pass signals with the receiver off (Standby).
-Dolby Volume or Audessy Dinamic Volume
-Integrated HD Radio Tuner
-Great Upconversion
-XLR Subwoofer Output (maybe never):nono:

Also all of this under $1K USD :dumbcrazy: 

So maybe I'll have to wait a couple of more years before having my wish granted.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

ggallaway said:


> Thanks bob! Do you think the dynamic eq is a significant improvement for those of us that listen at lower volume levels? or is it just gimmiky? usually we are watching at -38db on the 705


Audyssey Dynamic EQ is a great feature for people like us that like to listen at lower volume level.
This is now a fact, very cool and valuable feature. No gimmick here my friend.
If you did not experienced it yet, you will certainly appreciate it when you do upgrade, guarantee.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Wow thats soft :shh:, you must live in an apartment or something like that. I cant stand watching a movie that low. Mine is usually at Reference :hsd:.


I can see your house falling apart! About your ears? :hush: :shh:



ggallaway said:


> Well it is actually a single family home, but the kids are usually asleep upstairs when watching movies at night and the wife doesn't like it too loud. Now when she is gone......:devil:


Oh, you little red devil! :R :T



manamb said:


> I would love to have an AVR with the following:
> 
> -at least 5 HDMI Inputs
> -2 HDMI Outputs
> ...


Good luck. :daydream: Or you'll have to increase your budget... :spend:


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

For me, its the amp section, and speaker eq. I have Pioneer, so MCACC and not Audyssey, but the eq feature is really nice.


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

GregBe said:


> For me, its the amp section, and speaker eq. I have Pioneer, so MCACC and not Audyssey, but the eq feature is really nice.


What's nice with the MCACC (Advanced), is that you can tweak it manually. :T

Enjoy your Pioneer.

Bob


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Lordoftherings said:


> What's nice with the MCACC (Advanced), is that you can tweak it manually. :T
> 
> Enjoy your Pioneer.
> 
> Bob


I have not tried that yet. I will give it a whirl.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
For me, the most important feature in a receiver is the amplifier section. This of course only applies if using the receiver as a receiver and not as a prepro.

Sadly, most receivers do not even come close to meeting their rated power all channels driven. This is especially true of the 3-500 Dollar receivers which are rated at 100 watts x 7 and often output as low as 50 watts ACD. A notable exception in midpriced AVR's was the Onkyo TX-SR805 which output over 100 WPC all channels driven. Sadly, the replacement TX-SR806 has a decontened amplifier section. It weighs 15 pounds less than the 805. The TX-SR805 had the same amplifier section as the TX-SR875/905. In my opinion, the TX-SR805 was the greatest value AVR ever made. Aside from heat build up, it was truly without fault considering the price point. A THX Ultra2 AVR with Audyssey XT and HDMI 1.3 for under a grand. It was even made in Japan.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Jungle Jack said:


> A notable exception in midpriced AVR's was the Onkyo TX-SR805 which output over 100 WPC all channels driven. Sadly, the replacement TX-SR806 has a decontened amplifier section. It weighs 15 pounds less than the 805. The TX-SR805 had the same amplifier section as the TX-SR875/905. In my opinion, the TX-SR805 was the greatest value AVR ever made. Aside from heat build up, it was truly without fault considering the price point. A THX Ultra2 AVR with Audyssey XT and HDMI 1.3 for under a grand. It was even made in Japan.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Very true, My 805 is still running strong and has not let me down. I would not trade it in for anything that sells for under $1000 and the best part of it is I got it for under $700 in Canada when it was brand new. You still cant find one for that price used.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Very true, My 805 is still running strong and has not let me down. I would not trade it in for anything that sells for under $1000 and the best part of it is I got it for under $700 in Canada when it was brand new. You still cant find one for that price used.


Hello,
Indeed. I purchased a TX-SR805 the day it was released to the general public. I paid 1000 Dollars for it and still thought it represented excellent value. I later sold it to my neighbor to purchase a TX-SR875.

I went with the TX-SR875 because of the inclusion of the Reon video solution. I use the AVR's as preamp processors. However, just for yuks and giggles, I hooked up my Martin Logan Vantages to the 875. I was honestly shocked at just how well the 875 drove the speakers. Bear in mind the Vantages dip down to 1.3 ohms. Truly astounding performance for a AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

GregBe said:


> I have not tried that yet. I will give it a whirl.


Well,... But be carefull then, you can screw up, if you don't know what you're doing.
If you're happy with what MCACC is doing in your room, just don't screw it.
But then, with these Pioneer receivers, you can return to their default settings no sweat.
So, you can tweak all to your heart desire, and if you don't like it, just return to the default mode, cool.

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> For me, the most important feature in a receiver is the amplifier section. This of course only applies if using the receiver as a receiver and not as a prepro.
> 
> Sadly, most receivers do not even come close to meeting their rated power all channels driven. This is especially true of the 3-500 Dollar receivers which are rated at 100 watts x 7 and often output as low as 50 watts ACD. A notable exception in midpriced AVR's was the Onkyo TX-SR805 which output over 100 WPC all channels driven. Sadly, the replacement TX-SR806 has a decontened amplifier section. It weighs 15 pounds less than the 805. The TX-SR805 had the same amplifier section as the TX-SR875/905. In my opinion, the TX-SR805 was the greatest value AVR ever made. Aside from heat build up, it was truly without fault considering the price point. A THX Ultra2 AVR with Audyssey XT and HDMI 1.3 for under a grand. It was even made in Japan.
> ...


Absolutely agree with you, about the 805. I own it, and I love it. For the money, it will remain in the hall of fame in the audio library of the annals of greatest audio deals ever, that's for sure.
Right on.

Keep the spirit up, :T
Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Very true, My 805 is still running strong and has not let me down. I would not trade it in for anything that sells for under $1000 and the best part of it is I got it for under $700 in Canada when it was brand new. You still cant find one for that price used.


Wow! That is an exceptional deal for Canada. You might have a great connection.
May I ask you, how did you get such a nice deal?
I don't need another one, as I already have one, and also the 876.
I'm just curious of how a guy from Edmonton, Alberta can get a deal like that, that's all. 

Cheers,
Bob



Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Indeed. I purchased a TX-SR805 the day it was released to the general public. I paid 1000 Dollars for it and still thought it represented excellent value. I later sold it to my neighbor to purchase a TX-SR875.
> 
> I went with the TX-SR875 because of the inclusion of the Reon video solution. I use the AVR's as preamp processors. However, just for yuks and giggles, I hooked up my Martin Logan Vantages to the 875. I was honestly shocked at just how well the 875 drove the speakers. Bear in mind the Vantages dip down to 1.3 ohms. Truly astounding performance for a AVR.
> ...


Now! This is very impressive, almost unheard of. Wow! Unbelievable, indeed.

Have a great one,
Bob


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lordoftherings said:


> Wow! That is an exceptional deal for Canada. You might have a great connection.
> May I ask you, how did you get such a nice deal?
> I don't need another one, as I already have one, and also the 876.
> I'm just curious of how a guy from Edmonton, Alberta can get a deal like that, that's all.


I bought it just when the Canadian dollar was at its highest value $1.17 over the American dollar so the exchange rate was really good. I also bought it on eBay from a power seller who had 10 of them available however he did not list the 805 properly and listed it Onkyo TXSR 805 rather than the usual TX SR805 so it did not sow up when you did a search for it. It was listed for $649US brand new not refurbished and once I factored in the shipping, exchange rate and the GST plus brokerage fees I payed a grand total of $750CAD :bigsmile: The best price I could find here in our local stores was at London drugs and they wanted $1300


----------



## Lordoftherings (Feb 8, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> I bought it just when the Canadian dollar was at its highest value $1.17 over the American dollar so the exchange rate was really good. I also bought it on eBay from a power seller who had 10 of them available however he did not list the 805 properly and listed it Onkyo TXSR 805 rather than the usual TX SR805 so it did not sow up when you did a search for it. It was listed for $649US brand new not refurbished and once I factored in the shipping, exchange rate and the GST plus brokerage fees I payed a grand total of $750CAD :bigsmile: The best price I could find here in our local stores was at London drugs and they wanted $1300


Thanks Tony for that clear explanation. You did indeed get very lucky, all the cards were in your favor.
That's what I call luck of the draw by perfect timing. I am very well aware of prices in Canada, from ALL
the places; so at the price you paid in cdn, you get a of a deal.
The best price ever for the 805, brand new, was last June, for $899 cdn + tax (clearance price).
That was from Electronics for Less.ca -> All gone now.

Enjoy that great receiver that is the 805, and may it last till the day you upgrade to the TX-NR1007, which is the replacement of the 876. The 1007 should be available (in Canada), perhaps late in the Fall, at the very earliest.

You have a great long weekend,
Bob


----------

